# Electricity cost for 2mth winter rental



## Emil (Jan 3, 2011)

We are renting a Bungalow for a couple of months as a winter holiday let and the owners assure us that electricity costs will not be high for us, but this is not what I have been subsequently reading on various forums, however maybe I am mixing up costs for property owners rather than tenants. 

We knew beforehand that we were expected to pay for electricity used and they gave us a ballpark figure of 50 euros per month. (There is no gas supply)

In previous years when renting rooms or long stay self catering apartments electric costs were already included in the price so I don't know about this side of things and hope I am not in for a shock.

A few queries on costs: 
Hot water boiler kept on all the time or only when necessary - there is no timer and "necessary" = morning and evening showers for two. Whatever water is left would do for washing up. I am used to 'instant' hot water from gas at home and central heating so don't know about this.

Use a fan heater with a thermostat or one of those upright radiator type heaters,
theirs says 2000 watts. I don't know the running cost in Greece.
They have both types of heater.

In the bedroom which we don't plan on sitting around in much there is one of those wall mounted air conditioning units I see in all hotels and apts in Greece, how much electric do they guzzle in half an hour? The room seems to take a lot of heating up. 

Any help on costs appreciated


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Emil said:


> We are renting a Bungalow for a couple of months as a winter holiday let and the owners assure us that electricity costs will not be high for us, but this is not what I have been subsequently reading on various forums, however maybe I am mixing up costs for property owners rather than tenants.
> 
> We knew beforehand that we were expected to pay for electricity used and they gave us a ballpark figure of 50 euros per month. (There is no gas supply)
> 
> ...


hello,well electricity doesnt come cheap,you might think if you rent in the future to find a rental place with a solar panel,sometimes the winter sun can give you a little free hot water and it has been very sunny here around Athens of late.The fan heaters cost too much to run I think and I put my hot water on in Athens apartment just a little while before I want it,not on all the time.I use an electric radiator type heater,I think they have oil inside,just very low from about 4 in the afternoon,the units on the wall cost a lot to run and they are only good if you are sitting directly under them,but a quick blast to warm the bedroom before sleep is good.I notice the semi basement of my summer house is so warm in the winter,just an hour and bit from Athens,the back is level with the rear garden but the front is down and we have a solar panel for water,so expenses are kept down.We are waiting to put the electricity to our house as its new,trying to collect the money,would you be able to tell me where I might advertise my house which is in a very beautiful area to find people who want a winter or summer rental in a very peaceful,away from it all place,where did you find you house?from Concertina


----------



## Emil (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info Concertina I'll experiment. I've located the meter and was wondering what the cost per unit of electricity is in Greece, or isn't it that simple? 

As for advertising your property use google as if you were looking for one: Self catering apt/house/villa etc. specifiy area as well. Most of the search results are hogged by agencies that landlords have signed up to but there are also individual owner's sites as well.

It is a winter renter's market however and frankly from the middle - high - to exhorbitant prices some owners want I doubt they'll fill much beyond the winter holiday period unless they already have a well-heeled customer base or are prepared to radically negotiate. I find that private Greek owners are in the main much more pragmatic when it comes to this aspect. I prefer to hunt for a place when I'm here rather than from the UK.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi.
I dont know how much help this is, but we really struggle to keep our heating costs down. We bought a wood burner for 200 euros, but that's expensive for a couple of months. You said you wont bother heating the bedroom, we got a cheap (20 euros) electric blanket and put it on half hour before bed- our meter suggests this has been cheap to run. Obviously you dont want to buy curtains and carpets, thick ones are hard to find cheap. Greek houses are rarely built for the cold and tiled floors suck up heat (nice in summer ). I've put thin blankets under my rugs and heavy sheets between our pretty curtains- its really helped. Christmasy door decorations are cheap right now. 
Just remember when you go out - houses here aren't built to keep heat, so close all those shutters!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*cold*



aliland said:


> Hi.
> I dont know how much help this is, but we really struggle to keep our heating costs down. We bought a wood burner for 200 euros, but that's expensive for a couple of months. You said you wont bother heating the bedroom, we got a cheap (20 euros) electric blanket and put it on half hour before bed- our meter suggests this has been cheap to run. Obviously you dont want to buy curtains and carpets, thick ones are hard to find cheap. Greek houses are rarely built for the cold and tiled floors suck up heat (nice in summer ). I've put thin blankets under my rugs and heavy sheets between our pretty curtains- its really helped. Christmasy door decorations are cheap right now.
> Just remember when you go out - houses here aren't built to keep heat, so close all those shutters!


hello Aliland,how you doing,good advice about the cold,I put 3 pairs of curtains together as 1, leaving 1 set with the tabs on the top over the pole,thick with lining,together with the shutters it keeps out a lot of cold and we put the strips on the bottoms of all the doors.Just to tell you a news story from Uk about smoke alarms:a lady went to bed who had smoke alarms,she awoke in the night to what she thought was the alarm clock going off and just turned over back to sleep,it was in fact her smoke alarm,her home was seriously filling up with smoke from a fire,it was her dear puss cat that saved her,it understood that something was seriously going wrong and tried to wake her by biting her hand which worked,she was taken by ambulance with smoke inhalation,so our little furry pets and the fleas that live on them can be our very best friends,what a sweet story,from concertina


----------



## Emil (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the very goods tips, however I'm still looking for an approx. comparative cost per unit of electricity. There's a limit as to what is practical for me to do for a short stay in a place that is aimed primarily at the fair weather market and isn't my own.

For example a halogen heater with all bars on at 1200 watts consumption would cost around 17.4p an hour in UK, what would it cost in Greece?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Emil said:


> Thanks for the very goods tips, however I'm still looking for an approx. comparative cost per unit of electricity. There's a limit as to what is practical for me to do for a short stay in a place that is aimed primarily at the fair weather market and isn't my own.
> 
> For example a halogen heater with all bars on at 1200 watts consumption would cost around 17.4p an hour in UK, what would it cost in Greece?



When you see a Greek electricity bill there are so many charges on it its mind blowing, but if it helps the unit cost on mine last August were

0.10252 E/kWh
and added also a further
0.00948 E/kWh
then add 13% taxes.....

however the bill also contains various other charges that (excluding property tax)
equated to 130 euro for for 4 months........


----------



## Emil (Jan 3, 2011)

Very helpful, thank you for looking that up.


----------

